# Iquitos breeding



## Beanieslayer (Apr 4, 2015)

I have a trio of Ranitomeya ventrimaculata "Iquitos" and recently heard one of them calling. They have a 35mm film canister but I see no eggs in there and there are many places to hide/lay but I don't see any eggs. How long do I wait or should I tear apart the tank and try to find the eggs(if there are any? This is my first breeding and I also have a group of luecs in which I have at least 1 male and possibly 4 females. Still haven't heard calling from them but they have 4 Petri dishes with little huts over them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsilva (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey I also have a small group of 5 and I heard calling but to tell you the truth according to my experience this frogs start calling at early age but that doesn't mean females are ready usually they are ready in about a year my male start calling at 7 months and another one at 5 so dont destroy your tank just yet wait another 4-5 months or wait until you see the frogs transporting the tadpoles if the eggs are not visible before that. Good luck
How old are your trio? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanieslayer (Apr 4, 2015)

They are about 1 and a half years old


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaunO (Jul 21, 2013)

Make sure your film canisters are at an angle, with a small pool of water in them. They will lay just under the water line. I have found that mine will not lay eggs if there is not water available.


----------



## Beanieslayer (Apr 4, 2015)

They're figuring it out I guess! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanieslayer (Apr 4, 2015)

1 egg! Hope it's ok!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanieslayer (Apr 4, 2015)

First egg was infertile. These 3 are doing great though! Laid Friday the 17th!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanA (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats! They are beautiful frogs, and those will be the first of many eggs haha.


----------



## Beanieslayer (Apr 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

